# Vista Freezes Randomly



## amph1bius (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello,

I'm new to this forum and would like to find a solution to an ongoing problem that has grown past annoying to simply frustrating. I am running an Intel i7 920 2.6ghz with Windows Vista SP1. The computer is freezing randomly and doesn't respond. Sometimes the mouse cursor will still be able to move, but any input whatsoever is ignored and does not respond to ctrl-alt-del. I've checked the system logs in event viewer and each time there is an error saying:

The previous system shutdown at 8:29:49 PM on 6/29/2009 was unexpected.

Which is then preceded by the following events:

```
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
File System Filter 'KLIF' (6.0, 1/29/2009 8:49:00 AM) has successfully loaded and registered with Filter Manager.

Processor 0 exposes the following:

1 idle state(s)
0 performance state(s)
0 throttle state(s)

Processor 1 exposes the following:

1 idle state(s)
0 performance state(s)
0 throttle state(s)

Processor 2 exposes the following:

1 idle state(s)
0 performance state(s)
0 throttle state(s)

Processor 3 exposes the following:

1 idle state(s)
0 performance state(s)
0 throttle state(s)

Processor 4 exposes the following:

1 idle state(s)
0 performance state(s)
0 throttle state(s)

Processor 5 exposes the following:

1 idle state(s)
0 performance state(s)
0 throttle state(s)

Processor 6 exposes the following:

1 idle state(s)
0 performance state(s)
0 throttle state(s)

Processor 7 exposes the following:

1 idle state(s)
0 performance state(s)
0 throttle state(s)

The system detected that network adapter Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1 was connected to the network, and has initiated normal operation.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
```
I've tried googling for an answer but have been unable to find a solution. I thank you in advance for helping me with my problem.

Cheers,


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

What you describe is asymptomatic of an APPCRASH followed by a system crash (shutdown). If hardware related, you will usually find no recorded events indicating the cause. If software is the cause, I would expect to see memory dump files left behind by BSODs. Any files in \windows\minidump? 

You may find additional information in the other 50+ Event Viewer logs - specifically APP & SYSTEM. Also, check out WERCON - Problem Reports & Solutions -
START | *wercon* | "View Problem History" - 2x-click on a line item for additional details

I suggest that you remove KIS as 3rd party firewalls are among the leading causes of appcrashes & BSODs. Download the Kaspersky Removal Tool (KRT) to your desktop, right-click, select "run as admin". Re-boot. 

KRT - http://support.kaspersky.com/faq/?qid=208279463

Reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply, OK

Use AVG for a/v if you wish - http://free.avg.com/download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition

If freezing continues, run the batch script below and post resulting zip files to your next post - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

The other Event Viewer entries are informational and do not contribute to system crashes.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## amph1bius (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi jcgriff2,

Thanks for the quick reply. I uninstalled KIS as per your advice and will use AVG for a/v from now on. I believe the problem is a hardware problem because I never get a blue screen. Actually, I did get a blue screen on the 27th, but that is unrelated to the problem at hand. The freezes occur without a blue screen. 

Here's the requested information from your tools.

Regards,


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Thanks for the requested reports & files.

I counted 44 system shutdowns that have occurred since March 17, 2009 - beginning within 24 hours after Vista was installed -

```
[font=lucida console][size=1]
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 4:49:58 PM   on 6/30/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 2:05:56 AM   on 6/30/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 1:54:04 AM   on 6/30/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 12:45:41 AM  on 6/30/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 11:57:38 PM  on 6/29/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 9:03:28 PM   on 6/29/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 8:29:49 PM   on 6/29/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 8:13:58 PM   on 6/29/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 3:29:34 AM   on 6/27/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 3:25:07 PM   on 6/26/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 2:19:11 PM   on 6/22/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 2:06:20 PM   on 6/22/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 8:08:43 PM   on 6/21/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 5:12:03 PM   on 6/21/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 9:18:37 PM   on 6/20/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 3:10:14 AM   on 6/16/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 11:43:38 PM  on 5/30/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 2:06:47 PM   on 5/20/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 11:45:05 AM  on 5/11/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 10:38:52 AM  on 5/5/2009  [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 2:56:30 PM   on 5/2/2009  [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 9:36:40 PM   on 4/30/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 12:39:49 PM  on 4/27/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 2:36:05 PM   on 4/13/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 1:03:44 PM   on 4/3/2009  [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 11:18:35 PM  on 4/1/2009  [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 1:24:03 AM   on 3/25/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 7:05:46 PM   on 3/20/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 6:58:50 PM   on 3/20/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 6:28:36 PM   on 3/20/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 5:46:52 PM   on 3/20/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 2:36:30 PM   on 3/20/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 12:37:53 PM  on 3/20/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 12:28:43 PM  on 3/20/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 12:10:50 PM  on 3/19/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 4:27:55 PM   on 3/18/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 9:08:35 AM   on 3/18/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 12:52:16 AM  on 3/18/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 12:35:13 AM  on 3/18/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 12:17:21 AM  on 3/18/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 11:55:28 PM  on 3/17/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 11:40:30 PM  on 3/17/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 11:20:26 PM  on 3/17/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
The previous system shutdown at[color=red] 6:59:23 AM   on 3/17/2009 [/color]was unexpected.
[/size]
[/font]
```
Some of the shutdowns that occurred immediately following Vista installation appear to be related to older drivers like these 2 -

```
[font=lucida console]
ospitray.exe	time stamp 0x3fcf805d, faulting module unknown

hjsplit.exe	time stamp 0x2a425e19, faulting module unknown
[/font]
```
time stamp 0x3fcf805d = Thu Dec 04 10:43:41 2003
time stamp 0x2a425e19 = Fri Jun 19 15:22:17 1992

I recommend these 2 apps be un-installed.

I also found hundreds of appcrashes that did not result in system shutdown. Scroll to the right & you'll find many to contain a 0xc0000005 excepption code -- a memory access violation; others caused by = "unknown module". Windows Defender did pick up most of these, but permission was granted to proceed -

```
[font=lucida console]
6/29/2009 8:08 PM	Application Error	Faulting application mplayerc.exe, version 1.2.1005.0, time stamp 0x49a57c80, faulting module mplayerc.exe, version 1.2.1005.0, time stamp 0x49a57c80, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0001b350, process id 0x1164, application start 
6/27/2009 4:01 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x1E_c0000005_nt!PspGetSetContextInternal+396, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: &#x000
6/25/2009 9:07 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Lightroom.exe, version 2.3.0.1, time stamp 0x49917f05, faulting module BridgeTalk.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x49917bd4, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000000000276e0fe, process id 0x1398, appl
6/22/2009 7:35 PM	Application Error	Faulting application foobar2000.exe, version 0.9.6.5, time stamp 0x49f3227a, faulting module foo_albumlist.dll, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x49f32217, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00023050, process id 0x114c, application start
6/22/2009 7:35 PM	Application Error	Faulting application foobar2000.exe, version 0.9.6.5, time stamp 0x49f3227a, faulting module foo_albumlist.dll, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x49f32217, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00002fa0, process id 0x114c, application start
6/22/2009 7:35 PM	Application Error	Faulting application foobar2000.exe, version 0.9.6.5, time stamp 0x49f3227a, faulting module foo_albumlist.dll, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x49f32217, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00002fa3, process id 0x1414, application start
6/22/2009 7:34 PM	Application Error	Faulting application foobar2000.exe, version 0.9.6.5, time stamp 0x49f3227a, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x7502a57d, process id 0x1080, applica
6/22/2009 7:33 PM	Application Error	Faulting application foobar2000.exe, version 0.9.6.5, time stamp 0x49f3227a, faulting module foo_dsp_headphones.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x458350d9, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x009a3050, process id 0x1370, app
6/22/2009 7:33 PM	Application Error	Faulting application foobar2000.exe, version 0.9.6.5, time stamp 0x49f3227a, faulting module foo_dsp_headphones.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x458350d9, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00982fa0, process id 0x1370, app
6/22/2009 7:08 PM	Application Error	Faulting application foobar2000.exe, version 0.9.6.5, time stamp 0x49f3227a, faulting module kernel32.dll, version 6.0.6001.18215, time stamp 0x4995344f, exception code 0xc000008f, fault offset 0x0002f328, process id 0xff8, application start time 0x01c9f36cc0
6/22/2009 7:07 PM	Application Error	Faulting application foobar2000.exe, version 0.9.6.5, time stamp 0x49f3227a, faulting module foo_dsp_headphones.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x458350e0, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x030e3050, process id 0x1368, app
6/22/2009 7:07 PM	Application Error	Faulting application foobar2000.exe, version 0.9.6.5, time stamp 0x49f3227a, faulting module foo_dsp_headphones.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x458350e0, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x030c2fa0, process id 0x1368, app
6/22/2009 7:07 PM	Application Error	Faulting application foobar2000.exe, version 0.9.6.5, time stamp 0x49f3227a, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00000000, process id 0xff8, applicat
6/19/2009 3:48 AM	Application Error	Faulting application lightroom.exe, version 2.3.0.1, time stamp 0x49917f05, faulting module BridgeTalk.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x49917bd4, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000000000287e0fe, process id 0x1188, appl
6/17/2009 7:01 PM	Application Error	Faulting application mplayerc.exe, version 1.2.1005.0, time stamp 0x49a57c80, faulting module mplayerc.exe, version 1.2.1005.0, time stamp 0x49a57c80, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0001b350, process id 0x214c, application start 
6/17/2009 7:01 PM	Application Error	Faulting application mplayerc.exe, version 1.2.1005.0, time stamp 0x49a57c80, faulting module mplayerc.exe, version 1.2.1005.0, time stamp 0x49a57c80, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0001b350, process id 0x1318, application start 
6/16/2009 8:20 AM	Application Hang	The program orbitdm.exe version 2.8.0.12 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: d64 Start Time: 01c9
6/16/2009 8:15 AM	Application Hang	The program orbitdm.exe version 2.8.0.12 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: ff0 Start Time: 01c9
6/16/2009 6:40 AM	Application Error	Faulting application lightroom.exe, version 2.3.0.1, time stamp 0x49917f05, faulting module BridgeTalk.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x49917bd4, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000000000262e0fe, process id 0x1bf0, appl
6/16/2009 6:38 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hjsplit1.exe, version 2.3.0.0, time stamp 0x2a425e19, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0024a8ed, process id 0x1880, applicati
6/16/2009 6:37 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hjsplit.exe, version 2.3.0.0, time stamp 0x2a425e19, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00c0a8ed, process id 0x1b48, applicatio
6/16/2009 6:31 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hjsplit.exe, version 2.3.0.0, time stamp 0x2a425e19, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x025ea8ed, process id 0xb04, application
6/16/2009 6:29 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hjsplit.exe, version 2.3.0.0, time stamp 0x2a425e19, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0055a8ed, process id 0x1918, applicatio
6/16/2009 6:26 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hjsplit.exe, version 2.3.0.0, time stamp 0x2a425e19, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0051a8ed, process id 0x13d4, applicatio
6/16/2009 6:21 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hjsplit.exe, version 2.3.0.0, time stamp 0x2a425e19, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00cda8ed, process id 0x1c94, applicatio
6/16/2009 6:20 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hjsplit.exe, version 2.3.0.0, time stamp 0x2a425e19, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x022fa8ed, process id 0x1580, applicatio
6/16/2009 6:20 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hjsplit.exe, version 2.3.0.0, time stamp 0x2a425e19, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0030a8ed, process id 0x1ba8, applicatio
6/16/2009 4:21 PM	Application Hang	The program orbitdm.exe version 2.8.0.12 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 1604 Start Time: 01c
6/15/2009 7:23 AM	Application Error	Faulting application lightroom.exe, version 2.3.0.1, time stamp 0x49917f05, faulting module BridgeTalk.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x49917bd4, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0000000002a5e0fe, process id 0x14ac, appl
6/15/2009 4:41 AM	Application Error	Faulting application lightroom.exe, version 2.3.0.1, time stamp 0x49917f05, faulting module BridgeTalk.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x49917bd4, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00000000026fe0fe, process id 0xf20, appli
6/10/2009 10:12 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Bridge.exe, version 3.0.0.464, time stamp 0x48b75dac, faulting module QuickTime.qts_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x473be878, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x04a71040, process id 0x9ec, application sta
5/30/2009 8:12 PM	Application Error	Faulting application hjsplit.exe, version 2.3.0.0, time stamp 0x2a425e19, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0051a8ed, process id 0x384, application
5/30/2009 8:09 PM	Application Error	Faulting application hjsplit.exe, version 2.3.0.0, time stamp 0x2a425e19, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0029a8ed, process id 0xa78, application
5/30/2009 8:07 PM	Application Error	Faulting application hjsplit.exe, version 2.3.0.0, time stamp 0x2a425e19, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x003da8ed, process id 0x1144, applicatio
5/30/2009 8:07 PM	Application Error	Faulting application hjsplit.exe, version 2.3.0.0, time stamp 0x2a425e19, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0053a8ed, process id 0xba8, application
5/30/2009 8:07 PM	Application Error	Faulting application hjsplit.exe, version 2.3.0.0, time stamp 0x2a425e19, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0034a8ed, process id 0x12a8, applicatio
5/30/2009 8:06 PM	Application Error	Faulting application hjsplit.exe, version 2.3.0.0, time stamp 0x2a425e19, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0031a8ed, process id 0x1330, applicatio
5/30/2009 4:12 AM	Application Error	Faulting application ospitray.exe, version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x3fcf805d, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0028b658, process id 0x4e8, applicatio
5/30/2009 3:34 AM	Application Hang	The program Explorer.EXE version 6.0.6001.18164 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: bec Start Tim
5/30/2009 12:10 AM	Application Error	Faulting application ospitray.exe, version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x3fcf805d, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0051b658, process id 0x145c, applicati
5/29/2009 4:56 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 26936609, type 5
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: fsx.exe
P2: 10.0.60905.0
P3: 44fd0a92&
5/29/2009 4:56 PM	Application Hang	The program fsx.exe version 10.0.60905.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: c84 Start Time: 01c9
5/25/2009 6:46 AM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3399, time stamp 0x49f1091d, faulting module xul.dll, version 1.9.0.3399, time stamp 0x49f10982, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000aed07, process id 0x12d4, application start time 0
5/2/2009 7:09 AM	Application Error	Faulting application mplayerc.exe, version 1.2.1005.0, time stamp 0x49a57c80, faulting module splitter.ax, version 1.9.42.1, time stamp 0x49691e6b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00007ee5, process id 0x488, application start time
5/19/2009 11:08 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3399, time stamp 0x49f1091d, faulting module xul.dll, version 1.9.0.3399, time stamp 0x49f10982, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000ab11b, process id 0x1a50, application start time 0
5/18/2009 6:23 AM	Application Error	Faulting application lightroom.exe, version 2.3.0.1, time stamp 0x49917f05, faulting module BridgeTalk.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x49917bd4, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0000000002d2e0fe, process id 0x4d8, appli
5/17/2009 9:31 PM	Application Error	Faulting application Lightroom.exe, version 2.3.0.1, time stamp 0x49917f05, faulting module BridgeTalk.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x49917bd4, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00000000027ee0fe, process id 0x994, appli
5/17/2009 10:43 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3399, time stamp 0x49f1091d, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0xb821cd09, process id 0x828, applicat
5/15/2009 7:01 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0309553e, process id 0x1438, application 
5/14/2009 4:18 PM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0262553e, process id 0x1760, application 
5/13/2009 5:25 PM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x026f553e, process id 0x105c, application 
5/12/2009 3:47 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x025d553e, process id 0xa48, application s
5/12/2009 10:31 PM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0319553e, process id 0xa24, application s
5/11/2009 9:59 PM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x025f553e, process id 0x152c, application 
5/11/2009 6:45 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x021c553e, process id 0x26a4, application 
5/11/2009 1:25 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x024c553e, process id 0xff4, application s
5/10/2009 7:50 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00c9553e, process id 0x18b4, application 
4/9/2009 4:15 AM	Application Hang	The program Adobe Premiere Pro.exe version 4.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: bcc Start 
4/8/2009 2:12 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Adobe Premiere Pro.exe, version 4.0.0.0, time stamp 0x48c70e71, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0xcccccccc, process id 0x1910,
4/7/2009 12:36 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Adobe Premiere Pro.exe, version 4.0.0.0, time stamp 0x48c70e71, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0xb06ed000, process id 0x1f18,
4/4/2009 5:32 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Adobe Premiere Pro.exe, version 4.0.0.0, time stamp 0x48c70e71, faulting module dynamiclink.dll, version 2.0.0.0, time stamp 0x48c701ad, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00056936, process id 0xf98, application 
4/30/2009 7:19 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Grab.exe, version 2.6.0.6, time stamp 0x49602b1b, faulting module Grab.exe, version 2.6.0.6, time stamp 0x49602b1b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000192a1, process id 0x3b84, application start time 0x01c9c89
4/30/2009 5:45 AM	Application Error	Faulting application lightroom.exe, version 2.3.0.1, time stamp 0x49917f05, faulting module BridgeTalk.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x49917bd4, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00000000027de0fe, process id 0x42a8, appl
4/29/2009 2:49 AM	Application Error	Faulting application lightroom.exe, version 2.3.0.1, time stamp 0x49917f05, faulting module BridgeTalk.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x49917bd4, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00000000028fe0fe, process id 0x2358, appl
4/27/2009 1:16 AM	Application Error	Faulting application lightroom.exe, version 2.3.0.1, time stamp 0x49917f05, faulting module BridgeTalk.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x49917bd4, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000000000277e0fe, process id 0x88, applic
4/27/2009 11:37 PM	Application Error	Faulting application lightroom.exe, version 2.3.0.1, time stamp 0x49917f05, faulting module BridgeTalk.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x49917bd4, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000000000282e0fe, process id 0x5f8, appli
4/26/2009 7:21 AM	Application Error	Faulting application lightroom.exe, version 2.3.0.1, time stamp 0x49917f05, faulting module BridgeTalk.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x49917bd4, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0000000002cbe0fe, process id 0x1b3c, appl
4/26/2009 7:08 AM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3384, time stamp 0x49dd8ba7, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00000000, process id 0x22e0, applica
4/26/2009 5:51 AM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3384, time stamp 0x49dd8ba7, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00000000, process id 0x27c8, applica
4/26/2009 5:31 AM	Application Hang	The program winamp.exe version 5.5.4.2189 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 1774 Start Time: 01
4/26/2009 5:27 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Lightroom.exe, version 2.3.0.1, time stamp 0x49917f05, faulting module BridgeTalk.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x49917bd4, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00000000026fe0fe, process id 0x20bc, appl
4/26/2009 5:23 AM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3372, time stamp 0x49cbcea4, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x9074e65f, process id 0x1830, applica
4/11/2009 7:25 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Adobe Premiere Pro.exe, version 4.0.0.0, time stamp 0x48c70e71, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x797af99c, process id 0x1564,
4/1/2009 9:50 PM	Application Error	Faulting application Adobe Premiere Pro.exe, version 4.0.0.0, time stamp 0x48c70e71, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0xf4f4fff4, process id 0x19f4,
4/1/2009 6:21 AM	Application Error	Faulting application iw3mp.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4859a219, faulting module iw3mp.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4859a219, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0027782e, process id 0x14b0, application start time 0x01c9b
4/1/2009 6:21 AM	Application Error	Faulting application iw3mp.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4859a219, faulting module iw3mp.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4859a219, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0027782e, process id 0x1ba0, application start time 0x01c9b
4/1/2009 11:01 PM	Application Error	Faulting application HDLink.exe, version 3.4.9.193, time stamp 0x497e6609, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00000000, process id 0x16d8, applicati
4/1/2009 10:13 PM	Application Error	Faulting application HDLink.exe, version 1.0.4.107, time stamp 0x498dfdea, faulting module MFC71.DLL, version 7.10.3077.0, time stamp 0x3e77fdfd, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00021e9e, process id 0x14c8, application start time 
4/1/2009 10:13 PM	Application Error	Faulting application HDLink.exe, version 1.0.4.107, time stamp 0x498dfdea, faulting module MFC71.DLL, version 7.10.3077.0, time stamp 0x3e77fdfd, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00021e9e, process id 0x1c70, application start time 
4/1/2009 10:11 PM	Application Error	Faulting application HDLink.exe, version 1.0.4.107, time stamp 0x498dfdea, faulting module MFC71.DLL, version 7.10.3077.0, time stamp 0x3e77fdfd, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00021e9e, process id 0x1288, application start time 
4/1/2009 10:11 PM	Application Error	Faulting application HDLink.exe, version 1.0.4.107, time stamp 0x498dfdea, faulting module MFC71.DLL, version 7.10.3077.0, time stamp 0x3e77fdfd, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00021e9e, process id 0x13a4, application start time 
3/28/2009 3:44 PM	Application Error	Faulting application 3DMarkVantage.exe, version 1.0.1.1, time stamp 0x47e24758, faulting module nvwgf2um.dll, version 7.15.11.8208, time stamp 0x499cca66, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0021621a, process id 0x138c, application st
3/28/2009 3:29 PM	Application Error	Faulting application 3DMarkVantage.exe, version 1.0.1.1, time stamp 0x47e24758, faulting module nvwgf2um.dll, version 7.15.11.8208, time stamp 0x499cca66, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0021621a, process id 0x1b88, application st
3/23/2009 8:55 PM	Application Error	Faulting application lightroom.exe, version 2.3.0.1, time stamp 0x49917f05, faulting module BridgeTalk.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x49917bd4, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000000000273e0fe, process id 0x1548, appl
3/22/2009 7:29 AM	Application Error	Faulting application orbitdm.exe, version 2.8.0.6, time stamp 0x49a6023b, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x64697061, process id 0x17ac, applicatio
3/22/2009 7:25 AM	Application Error	Faulting application orbitdm.exe, version 2.8.0.6, time stamp 0x49a6023b, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00000000, process id 0x17ac, applicatio
3/22/2009 7:24 AM	Application Error	Faulting application orbitdm.exe, version 2.8.0.6, time stamp 0x49a6023b, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x54482069, process id 0x17bc, applicatio
3/22/2009 7:24 AM	Application Error	Faulting application orbitdm.exe, version 2.8.0.6, time stamp 0x49a6023b, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x64697061, process id 0x17bc, applicatio
3/22/2009 6:58 AM	Application Error	Faulting application orbitdm.exe, version 2.8.0.6, time stamp 0x49a6023b, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0xf86b58e9, process id 0xf38, application
3/22/2009 6:58 AM	Application Error	Faulting application orbitdm.exe, version 2.8.0.6, time stamp 0x49a6023b, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x75eea57d, process id 0xf38, application
3/21/2009 5:34 AM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3334, time stamp 0x499db224, [color=blue]faulting module unknown[/color], version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x9074b531, process id 0xc14, applicat
3/18/2009 4:28 AM	Application Error	Faulting application mplayerc.exe, version 6.4.9.1, time stamp 0x493fdcd7, faulting module QuickTime.qts, version 7.3.0.70, time stamp 0x47196312, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000588d1, process id 0x1168, application start time


[/font]
```
*SCROLL TO RIGHT -->> * look for ..unknown.. and 0xc0000005

`

The BSOD dump bugcheck = *0x1e* with a 1st parm = *0xc0000005* (mem access violation) and the probable cause = KIS. I believe that KIS was responsible for the 0xc...5 exception crashes in the code box above.

For now, un-install the apps listed above as well as the torrent software. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

*BSOD - bugcheck = 0x1e*

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [D:\!!_Kernel_Dumps\amph1bius_Vista_07-01-09__jcgriff2__\!_Kernel\Mini062709-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02011000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`021d6db0
Debug session time: Sat Jun 27 00:30:03.489 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:02:46.578
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff800022fde8e, 0, ffffffffffffffff}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\klim6.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for klim6.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for klim6.sys
Probably caused by : klim6.sys ( klim6+29a5 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.thread;x *!";dds;.bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff800022fde8e, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: ffffffffffffffff, Parameter 1 of the exception

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!PspGetSetContextInternal+396
fffff800`022fde8e 488b28          mov     rbp,qword ptr [rax]

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  ffffffffffffffff

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff8000223a080
 ffffffffffffffff 

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E

PROCESS_NAME:  hl2.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  1

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000203fe67 to fffff80002065650

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`0b794e68 fffff800`0203fe67 : 00000000`0000001e ffffffff`c0000005 fffff800`022fde8e 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0b794e70 fffff800`020654a9 : fffffa60`0b7955a8 fffffa60`08b02570 fffffa60`0b795650 fffffa60`08b02ac8 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x29317
fffffa60`0b795470 fffff800`0206408d : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000003 fffff800`00000065 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xa9
fffffa60`0b795650 fffff800`022fde8e : 0000db36`89ae8769 fffffa60`08b02570 fffffa80`00000000 fffffa60`08b02ac8 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0xcd
fffffa60`0b7957e0 fffff800`020805cd : fffffa80`06ab2e80 fffffa80`0624bbb0 fffffa60`08b02570 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspGetSetContextInternal+0x396
fffffa60`0b795d30 fffff800`0208f662 : fffffa80`053fcb60 fffffa60`096b9765 fffffa80`08a16010 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspGetSetContextSpecialApc+0x9d
fffffa60`0b795e40 fffff800`02093393 : fffffa60`0b795f60 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0624bbb0 : nt!KiDeliverApc+0x1e2
fffffa60`0b795ee0 fffffa60`04bdd9a5 : fffffa80`06c5fd80 fffffa80`08b89010 fffffa80`08f548f0 fffffa80`08f548f0 : nt!KiApcInterrupt+0x103
fffffa60`0b796070 fffffa80`06c5fd80 : fffffa80`08b89010 fffffa80`08f548f0 fffffa80`08f548f0 fffffa80`08b89010 : klim6+0x29a5
fffffa60`0b796078 fffffa80`08b89010 : fffffa80`08f548f0 fffffa80`08f548f0 fffffa80`08b89010 fffffa60`04bdc800 : 0xfffffa80`06c5fd80
fffffa60`0b796080 fffffa80`08f548f0 : fffffa80`08f548f0 fffffa80`08b89010 fffffa60`04bdc800 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`08b89010
fffffa60`0b796088 fffffa80`08f548f0 : fffffa80`08b89010 fffffa60`04bdc800 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`08f548f0
fffffa60`0b796090 fffffa80`08b89010 : fffffa60`04bdc800 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06c5fd80 : 0xfffffa80`08f548f0
fffffa60`0b796098 fffffa60`04bdc800 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06c5fd80 fffffa80`08f548f0 : 0xfffffa80`08b89010
fffffa60`0b7960a0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06c5fd80 fffffa80`08f548f0 fffffa60`00000000 : klim6+0x1800


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
klim6+29a5
fffffa60`04bdd9a5 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  8

SYMBOL_NAME:  klim6+29a5

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: klim6

IMAGE_NAME:  klim6.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4874cafe

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_klim6+29a5

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_klim6+29a5

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=ffffffffffffffff rbx=fffffa600b7955a8 rcx=000000000000001e
rdx=ffffffffc0000005 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffffa600b795650
rip=fffff80002065650 rsp=fffffa600b794e68 rbp=fffffa600b7956d0
 r8=fffff800022fde8e  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000000 r12=fffffa600b795470 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02065650 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffffa60`0b794e70=000000000000001e
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`0b794e68 fffff800`0203fe67 : 00000000`0000001e ffffffff`c0000005 fffff800`022fde8e 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0b794e70 fffff800`020654a9 : fffffa60`0b7955a8 fffffa60`08b02570 fffffa60`0b795650 fffffa60`08b02ac8 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x29317
fffffa60`0b795470 fffff800`0206408d : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000003 fffff800`00000065 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xa9
fffffa60`0b795650 fffff800`022fde8e : 0000db36`89ae8769 fffffa60`08b02570 fffffa80`00000000 fffffa60`08b02ac8 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0xcd (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`0b795650)
fffffa60`0b7957e0 fffff800`020805cd : fffffa80`06ab2e80 fffffa80`0624bbb0 fffffa60`08b02570 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspGetSetContextInternal+0x396
fffffa60`0b795d30 fffff800`0208f662 : fffffa80`053fcb60 fffffa60`096b9765 fffffa80`08a16010 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspGetSetContextSpecialApc+0x9d
fffffa60`0b795e40 fffff800`02093393 : fffffa60`0b795f60 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0624bbb0 : nt!KiDeliverApc+0x1e2
fffffa60`0b795ee0 fffffa60`04bdd9a5 : fffffa80`06c5fd80 fffffa80`08b89010 fffffa80`08f548f0 fffffa80`08f548f0 : nt!KiApcInterrupt+0x103 (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`0b795ee0)
fffffa60`0b796070 fffffa80`06c5fd80 : fffffa80`08b89010 fffffa80`08f548f0 fffffa80`08f548f0 fffffa80`08b89010 : klim6+0x29a5
fffffa60`0b796078 fffffa80`08b89010 : fffffa80`08f548f0 fffffa80`08f548f0 fffffa80`08b89010 fffffa60`04bdc800 : 0xfffffa80`06c5fd80
fffffa60`0b796080 fffffa80`08f548f0 : fffffa80`08f548f0 fffffa80`08b89010 fffffa60`04bdc800 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`08b89010
fffffa60`0b796088 fffffa80`08f548f0 : fffffa80`08b89010 fffffa60`04bdc800 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`08f548f0
fffffa60`0b796090 fffffa80`08b89010 : fffffa60`04bdc800 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06c5fd80 : 0xfffffa80`08f548f0
fffffa60`0b796098 fffffa60`04bdc800 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06c5fd80 fffffa80`08f548f0 : 0xfffffa80`08b89010
fffffa60`0b7960a0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06c5fd80 fffffa80`08f548f0 fffffa60`00000000 : klim6+0x1800
start             end                 module name
fffff800`02011000 fffff800`02529000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 02 18:20:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffff800`02529000 fffff800`0256f000   hal      hal.dll      Fri Jan 18 23:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff960`000c0000 fffff960`00371000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Apr 21 05:22:34 2009 (49EDBA8A)
fffff960`004b0000 fffff960`004ba000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`006c0000 fffff960`006d1000   cdd      cdd.dll      Fri Aug 01 20:40:21 2008 (4893D725)
fffff960`008b0000 fffff960`00911000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Fri Jan 18 22:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`00607000 fffffa60`00611000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`00611000 fffffa60`0063e000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Fri Jan 18 23:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`0063e000 fffffa60`00652000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`00652000 fffffa60`006af000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006af000 fffffa60`00761000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Feb 21 21:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00761000 fffffa60`007a7000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`007a7000 fffffa60`007ee000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`00801000 fffffa60`008db000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008db000 fffffa60`008e9000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008e9000 fffffa60`00919000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00919000 fffffa60`0097f000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`0097f000 fffffa60`0098f000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`0098f000 fffffa60`009a2000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009a2000 fffffa60`009aa000   atapi    atapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`009aa000 fffffa60`009ce000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`009ce000 fffffa60`009e2000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`009e2000 fffffa60`009ee000   klbg     klbg.sys     Mon Dec 15 08:41:13 2008 (494688A9)
fffffa60`009ee000 fffffa60`009f9ae0   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Mon Dec 10 15:49:01 2007 (475DD06D)
fffffa60`00a00000 fffffa60`00a07000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`00a0c000 fffffa60`00b40000   sptd     sptd.sys     Wed Mar 05 16:34:27 2008 (47CF3C13)
fffffa60`00b40000 fffffa60`00b49000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00b49000 fffffa60`00b77000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00b77000 fffffa60`00bcd000   acpi     acpi.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`00bcd000 fffffa60`00bd7000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00bd7000 fffffa60`00bec000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00bec000 fffffa60`00c00000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`00c03000 fffffa60`00c88000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00c88000 fffffa60`00cd8000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00cd8000 fffffa60`00d30000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00d30000 fffffa60`00d5c000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00d5c000 fffffa60`00d68000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`00d68000 fffffa60`00d71000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`00d71000 fffffa60`00d84000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`00d84000 fffffa60`00dbc000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`00dbc000 fffffa60`00df0000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`00e08000 fffffa60`00fcb000   ndis     ndis.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00fcb000 fffffa60`00fdf000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`01008000 fffffa60`0117c000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Apr 25 23:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`0117c000 fffffa60`011a8000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`011a8000 fffffa60`011d4000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`011d4000 fffffa60`011fd000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:52:29 2008 (4791901D)
fffffa60`0120d000 fffffa60`01391000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`01391000 fffffa60`013d5000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`013d5000 fffffa60`013dd000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 17:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`013dd000 fffffa60`013ef000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`013ef000 fffffa60`013f9000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 02:39:40 2006 (4549BCDC)
fffffa60`02a0d000 fffffa60`03385e00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Feb 18 17:46:40 2009 (499CBA00)
fffffa60`03386000 fffffa60`03387400   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Wed Feb 18 16:49:24 2009 (499CAC94)
fffffa60`03388000 fffffa60`033ef000   netr6164 netr6164.sys Wed Nov 26 05:51:16 2008 (492D5454)
fffffa60`0340d000 fffffa60`034ec000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 18:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`034ec000 fffffa60`034fb000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Jan 18 22:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`034fb000 fffffa60`03507000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`03507000 fffffa60`0354d000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`0354d000 fffffa60`0355e000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`0355e000 fffffa60`03571000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 15:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`03582000 fffffa60`03593a00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`03594000 fffffa60`035a3f00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`035a4000 fffffa60`035ac000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 19:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)
fffffa60`035ac000 fffffa60`035f0000   a0xxm8z7 a0xxm8z7.SYS Wed Dec 03 10:18:47 2008 (4936CD87)
fffffa60`035f0000 fffffa60`035f9000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`03605000 fffffa60`03662000   storport storport.sys Fri Jan 18 22:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`03662000 fffffa60`0366f000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jan 18 22:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`0366f000 fffffa60`03692000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`03692000 fffffa60`0369e000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`0369e000 fffffa60`036cf000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`036cf000 fffffa60`036df000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`036df000 fffffa60`036fd000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`036fd000 fffffa60`03715000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`03715000 fffffa60`037af000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:43:38 2008 (47919C1A)
fffffa60`037af000 fffffa60`037c1000   termdd   termdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`037c1000 fffffa60`037cf000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`037cf000 fffffa60`037db000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`037db000 fffffa60`037dc480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`037dd000 fffffa60`037e8000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`037e8000 fffffa60`037f8000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`03c09000 fffffa60`03d70580   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Thu Jul 03 01:56:41 2008 (486C9449)
fffffa60`03d71000 fffffa60`03dac000   portcls  portcls.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`03dac000 fffffa60`03dcf000   drmk     drmk.sys     Fri Jan 18 23:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`03dcf000 fffffa60`03dd4180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`03dd5000 fffffa60`03de9000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`0440b000 fffffa60`04427000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`04427000 fffffa60`0446b000   klif     klif.sys     Thu Jan 29 04:49:00 2009 (4981A5BC)
fffffa60`0446b000 fffffa60`04475000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`04475000 fffffa60`0447e000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 02:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`0449e000 fffffa60`044a5b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`044a6000 fffffa60`044b4000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`044b4000 fffffa60`044d9000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`044d9000 fffffa60`044e2000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`044e2000 fffffa60`044eb000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`044eb000 fffffa60`044f6000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`044f6000 fffffa60`04507000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`04507000 fffffa60`04510000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`04510000 fffffa60`0452d000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`0452d000 fffffa60`04571000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`04571000 fffffa60`0458c000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`0458c000 fffffa60`045da000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`0460e000 fffffa60`04b35000   kl1      kl1.sys      Mon Jul 21 07:33:52 2008 (48849E50)
fffffa60`04b35000 fffffa60`04b50000   smb      smb.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`04b50000 fffffa60`04bbd000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`04bbd000 fffffa60`04bdb000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 18:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`04bdb000 fffffa60`04be4000   klim6    klim6.sys    Wed Jul 09 07:28:14 2008 (4874CAFE)
fffffa60`04be4000 fffffa60`04bf3000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`04bf3000 fffffa60`04bff000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`04c0b000 fffffa60`04c81000   csc      csc.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:55:39 2008 (479190DB)
fffffa60`04c81000 fffffa60`04c9e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`04c9e000 fffffa60`04cac000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`04cac000 fffffa60`04cb8000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:54 2008 (479198A6)
fffffa60`04cb8000 fffffa60`04cc0000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`04cc0000 fffffa60`04cd3000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:25 2008 (47919019)
fffffa60`04cd3000 fffffa60`04cdf000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`04cdf000 fffffa60`04cef000   LUsbFilt LUsbFilt.Sys Thu Dec 18 23:38:12 2008 (494B4F64)
fffffa60`04cef000 fffffa60`04cf8000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`04cf8000 fffffa60`04d0a000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`04d0a000 fffffa60`04d0be00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Fri Jan 18 22:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`04d0c000 fffffa60`04d1f000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Thu Dec 18 23:38:04 2008 (494B4F5C)
fffffa60`04d1f000 fffffa60`04d2a000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`04d2a000 fffffa60`04d3e000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Thu Dec 18 23:38:09 2008 (494B4F61)
fffffa60`04d3e000 fffffa60`04d48000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`04d48000 fffffa60`04d5d000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`04d5d000 fffffa60`04d70000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`04d70000 fffffa60`04d92000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`04d9b000 fffffa60`04db5000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`04db5000 fffffa60`04ddc000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`09603000 fffffa60`0969d000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 18:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`0969d000 fffffa60`096b1000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`096b1000 fffffa60`096e5000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon May 19 19:33:46 2008 (4832388A)
fffffa60`096e5000 fffffa60`096f0000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`096f0000 fffffa60`09708000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`09708000 fffffa60`097a3000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`097a3000 fffffa60`097cb000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`097cb000 fffffa60`097e9000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`09a06000 fffffa60`09a2e000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`09a2e000 fffffa60`09a77000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 18:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`09a77000 fffffa60`09a96000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Jan 18 21:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`09a96000 fffffa60`09ac7000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`09ac7000 fffffa60`09b5b000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 19:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`09b5b000 fffffa60`09b73000   adfs     adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 13:52:37 2008 (48640195)
fffffa60`0a00a000 fffffa60`0a0c0000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`0a0c0000 fffffa60`0a0cb000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`0a0cb000 fffffa60`0a0da000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`0a0da000 fffffa60`0a0fa000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:33:43 2008 (479199C7)
fffffa60`0a0fa000 fffffa60`0a110000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:33:22 2008 (479199B2)
fffffa60`0a110000 fffffa60`0a11d000   tdtcp    tdtcp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`0a11d000 fffffa60`0a12b000   tssecsrv tssecsrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:42:10 2008 (47919BC2)
fffffa60`0a12b000 fffffa60`0a167000   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:42:20 2008 (47919BCC)
fffffa60`0a167000 fffffa60`0a183000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:53:45 2008 (47919069)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`04d92000 fffffa60`04d9b000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00fdf000 fffffa60`00fed000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`01200000 fffffa60`0120c000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`01008000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00fed000 fffffa60`01000000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`04494000 fffffa60`0449e000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0447e000 fffffa60`04494000   i8042prt.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03571000 fffffa60`03582000   Rtlh64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000


_____________________


by jcgriff2 TechSupportForum.com

http://www.techsupportforum.com/members/185203.html

[/font]
```


----------



## amph1bius (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey Jcgriff2,

Thanks for doing the diagnosing for me. I did uninstall those programs but it didn't stop so I spent a whole entire night searching the boards, and finally found a solution to the freezing I was having. It was a BIOS setting that I had disabled (C1E state and Intel SpeedStep). Once enabled, these freezes have stopped and vista is fresh and smooth.

One question, I did get rid of the freezing, but there are some programs that used to run fine on my vista installation and then a month later, they stopped working. They work roughly when I turn off DEP, but they still have crashes. I know which programs they are (orbitdm.exe). Is there any way to find why it crashes on my system? The program just closes and no message pops up. I have the same program on my laptop which runs Vista SP1 as well and works flawlessly. 

Thanks, and I look forward to your insight.


----------

